# Quick Moisture Meter Question



## Tact (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

Week 6.5 of vegetative and recently bought a moisture meter (more for the hell of it) from Lowes, $8, it is the 2-prong kind that read soil-moisture/light/soil-pH, the only thing I am trying to use it for was soil moisture levels. It reads between 1-10, 1-3 is dry 4-6 is moist and 7-10 is wet. The plants are in 2 gallon square pots, they were watered when they were transplanted 8 full days ago, the top 3-4 inches of soil is very dry, but the moisture meter reads 5 (moist) about half way down in most pots, higher in others, and near the bottom of the pot reads 7+ in all pots. 

*So my question is: *

If I was using the 'finger moisture test', these plants would need watering now, but if I use the 'wait till the pots are almost completely dry test', they seemingly can go for 10+ days in-between watering. As far as the weight test, I am not quite sure yet with these bigger 2 gallon pots, I do not have an extra pot to check dry weight, and most pots have that 'rock in the bottom' weight feel to them. Only reason I ask it seems like quite a bit of time in between watering, and the different testing methods would give different indications on when to water. 

The only thing I can think of is that when I did transplant the rootball was very tight and clustered, I did NOT break it up, as I didn't know you could even do such a thing, it was also rootbound in their previous potss. So perhaps the rootball is working itself out and trying to spread down to the bottom of the plant still (8 days after transplant), and that is why moisture is remaining near the bottom portion of the pot for such a long time it seems?

Thoughts?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

add more drain holes. if the bottom is reading higher than the middle you need more drainage. i would put in  1/4" holes and call it good.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 9, 2010)

dont trust the meter at all they are useless, 

when the top 2 inchs of soil are dry water until it comes out the bottom.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello Tact 

Have a read of this.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27943

eace:


----------



## Tact (Jan 9, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Tact
> 
> Have a read of this.
> 
> ...



My question was regarding water moisture levels, not water pH or soil pH, but good read. 

Unless your connection was the meters are overall garbage, and should be destroyed, if that was the case, then I will assume 'grain of salt' approach to what the moisture meter says. Not going to rely on it by any means, just trying to get my head around the 'feel' for pots as it is my first grow, and everytime I transplant I have to relearn that particular pots water-weight moist-weight. pH balancing water now actually, going to give em the H20 and forget about it for now, they are dry 4" down as far as I can put my fingers down anyway!


EDIT: BTW HIE, I have the exact same moisture meter.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes Tact I know your question.

All I am saying is do not trust the prong meters.

You do not need them, they sell these things using your worry for a sale.

Learn to read what the plant is telling you, they give you signs that you need to learn, after a while you see it easily.

When a plant is fully hydrated it will lift its branches into a Y shape, when the Y shape sags/droops, the plant is telling you it is thirsty.

eace:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 9, 2010)

:hitchair::yeahthat:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

I water my 5 gallon pots once a week...towrds the middle of flowering they seem to want more water, and need it every 3 to 4 days.  Like Hippy says watch your plants they will tell you what they need.  Don't mean to get all spiritual or metaphysical on this or anything, but after doing this for awhile you can get very connected to the plant and will learn to read what is lacking.

Check out Soma's book...I really like his thoughts on his connectiveness to the plant.  $19 bucks...alot of redundant growing tips, but also an interesting perspective, to the spiritual side of this.


----------



## Tact (Jan 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I water my 5 gallon pots once a week...towrds the middle of flowering they seem to want more water, and need it every 3 to 4 days.  Like Hippy says watch your plants they will tell you what they need.  Don't mean to get all spiritual or metaphysical on this or anything, but after doing this for awhile you can get very connected to the plant and will learn to read what is lacking.
> 
> Check out Soma's book...I really like his thoughts on his connectiveness to the plant.  $19 bucks...alot of redundant growing tips, but also an interesting perspective, to the spiritual side of this.


 
LF, I am all about the single organism (earth) bit on spirtuality, like Spinoza. Have any other good book suggestions on MJ? I see Amazon has several bundle offers, not sure which is worthwhile.


----------

